# The Olson twins



## Hand Sword (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm on the 3rd shift, listening to the radio and there's an argument going on. The question is whether or not the Olson twins are hot? It's prety even at the moment. Half see "Michelle Tanner" still, or no curves or anything. The other half say hell Ya! 

Where do you all stand?


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 7, 2006)

Women's opinions welcome too. They've been chiming in on the topic also. So far, it's a negative from them!


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 7, 2006)

No, I don't think they're hot at all.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 7, 2006)

Um... I don't think they're particularly good looking, but then, I always agreed with a friend of mine who called them "the troll babies", which colors my current perception.  They are still famous because their father did a great job managing their money and creating an empire for them to head - not because they are particularly talented or beautiful.  They're not ugly, but neither are they extraordinary.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 7, 2006)

No, they aren't really. I put them in the same boat as Paris Hilton.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 7, 2006)

Nope.

Serena Williams and Gretchan Wilson are hot...compare some pics of them to the twins one time...big difference!

Also...Little Michelle?:angel:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 7, 2006)

A couple of the most hideous girls I've seen.  Hell, they weren't even cute kids!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> A couple of the most hideous girls I've seen.  Hell, they weren't even cute kids!



I have to agree with this. When they were on Full House (which I didn't watch )..I never thought the Michelle Tanner kid was a cutie...though most other people seemed to think she was. They're not ugly, but certainly not "hot" IMO.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 8, 2006)

The Olson twins are the spawn of Satan...


----------



## green meanie (Apr 8, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> A couple of the most hideous girls I've seen. Hell, they weren't even cute kids!


 
Frank's a lil biased though. His twin daughters are adorable.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 8, 2006)

I can not say that they are hawt at all.  I ve never been attracted to either.  They are not ugly in my opinion, they are just ok looking girls with a lot of money.  Hollywood has a nice way of promoting things to the current MTV Generation that looks appealing or cool, its all a marketing ploy in the end; had it not been for that imo their 15 min of fame would have ran out a while ago.


----------



## bignick (Apr 8, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> Serena Williams and Gretchan Wilson are hot...compare some pics of them to the twins one time...big difference!
> 
> Also...Little Michelle?:angel:


Indeed....Let's compare....
View attachment $olsens-300.jpgView attachment $39_Serena_Williams.jpg


----------



## bignick (Apr 8, 2006)

Also...chicks with guitars are always hot


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 8, 2006)

Serena has my vote.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Apr 8, 2006)

I am with you Serena is a looker.  The twins are awful.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle -jujutsu.org


----------



## Henderson (Apr 8, 2006)

Speaking of attractive female tennis players...

Maria Sharapova or Anna Kournikova?


----------



## stickarts (Apr 9, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> The Olson twins are the spawn of Satan...


 
.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 9, 2006)

Gotta admit I haven't really seen them since "Full House" and I only ever saw that show a half dozen times or so so...*shrug*

_"Ouch" is not an acceptable kiai._ 

But reading *that* for the first time made clicking on this thread worth it...


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 9, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Speaking of attractive female tennis players...
> 
> Maria Sharapova or Anna Kournikova?



Sorry man, Serena only.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 9, 2006)

Serena Rocks! Especially in her cat suits!!!


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 10, 2006)

id  have to say no.


----------

